
Witness says officers never gave commands before firing at antifa suspect in WA - AndrewBissell
https://www.oregonlive.com/crime/2020/09/witness-says-officers-never-gave-commands-before-firing-at-michael-reinoehl-outside-wa-apartment.html
======
fallingfrog
"“Officers shot multiple rapid-fire rounds at Reinoehl before issuing a brief
‘stop’ command, quickly followed by more rapid-fire shooting by additional
officers,” according to the statement.

Dingess said he never saw a handgun on Reinoehl or saw him reach for
anything."

Scary stuff.

~~~
bsg75
"Police have said Reinoehld was found with a handgun but have not said if he
fired any shots at officers."

"At 4:49 p.m. last Thursday, a Multnomah County judge had signed a warrant for
Reinoehl’s arrest on charges of second-degree murder with a firearm and
unlawful use of a firearm"

Cherry picking quotes can lead to whatever conclusion you prefer.

